

Ask HN: Foreign coworking offices? - smattiso

I'm thinking about taking an extended vacation (2-3 months) to somewhere tropical while I build out v1.0 of a new product. Which cities have facilities conducive to doing such a thing? Hopefully with a decent developer community.<p>Thanks!
======
eugenijusr
I'd say pretty much every bigger city (500k and up) has at least one. Some of
them are even part of a bigger international network.

Places you could try looking them up:

<http://www.the-hub.net/network>

<http://desksnear.me/search>

------
Mz
I am assuming you are American but your profile doesn't really say. You might
get more response if you note your country of origin. ("Foreign" does not
actually mean "outside the U.S.". It means "outside my own country". I know us
Americans think the world revolves around us, but for clarity's sake, it might
help you get feedback to actually state your country of origin.)

Just sayin'.

